# Bobas vs The Virus vs Local?



## Petrus (7/8/15)

Good evening guys/girls.
I will keep it short and sweet... Any local juices that can compete with Bobas or The Virus????


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

MMM's Ashy Bac, short and sweet! Maybe you like sweeter - MMM's Sweet Bac. Both NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos) like the ones you refer to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

HI @Petrus 

Short answer - no, not that I have come across.

To explain further:

I wasn't a big fan of The Virus (I assume the Nicoticket juice you referring to). 

AV Bobas Bounty is another story. I like it a lot and vape it quite a bit. I find it quite unique. It's a tobacco yet it has a "granola" type of taste that fills you. So tasty and quite rich, yet not in a bad way. For me at least. Also, despite being 100% VG, it packs a strong throat hit punch.

Haven't come across a local juice that tastes the same as Bobas. Also, I find the higher VG local juices have much less throat hit. I have heard great things about the AshyBac and the other tobacco one from Mike's Mega Mixes. Trusted fellow vapers (Andre and Wesley) have told me they are very good. So maybe give those a try.


----------



## Petrus (7/8/15)

Andre said:


> MMM's Ashy Bac, short and sweet! Maybe you like sweeter - MMM's Sweet Bac. Both NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos) like the ones you refer to.


Hi Andre, thanks for the info. Because of your threads that I have followed with great interest, you put me on the right track regarding the right liquids. Thanks again. How can I order from Mmm?


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi Andre, thanks for the info. Because of your threads that I have followed with great interest, you put me on the right track regarding the right liquids. Thanks again. How can I order from Mmm?


Send him a PM - @Mike. Prices on his forum - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introducing-mikes-mega-mixes.t12865/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

